# How many gold fingers for 1 oz of gold?



## PaulFlovilla (Jul 11, 2014)

Versus grams of fingers!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 11, 2014)

Really?


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 11, 2014)

About this much....









Credit goes to Filthy on SMF for this picture of his fingers


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 11, 2014)

You have been a member for only three minutes. Spend some time on searching, reading the introduction, browse through the forum.
The answer is here and mentioned on several places but I don't feel like spending 20 minutes to help someone that doesn't think it's worth making an effort to find the answer before asking.

I'll give you a hint though, search for yield.

And if you want to learn how to refine you should download Hoke's book, read it before anything else.

Göran


----------



## shmandi (Jul 11, 2014)

Not a very modest first post.
I suggest that you use search function and you will find the answer.
Welcome!


----------



## mls26cwru (Jul 11, 2014)

more like pounds of fingers per grams of gold...


----------



## Palladium (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's some numbers i have found to be solid.
If the yield is 1 gram per lb it will take about 32 lbs to get an oz. If the yield is 2 grams a lb then it will only take about 15.5 lbs to get an ounce. That's assuming they are good quality fingers.


----------



## PaulFlovilla (Jul 11, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Here's some numbers i have found to be solid.
> If the yield is 1 gram per lb it will take about 32 lbs to get an oz. If the yield is 2 grams a lb then it will only take about 15.5 lbs to get an ounce. That's assuming they are good quality fingers.



Palladium, Thank you for your response. I am grateful. 

I have been recycling all matter obtainable, for thirteen months, as I am at a range of fifty to seventy miles, from where I can get my degree into its job market, and am also disabled significantly, by a broken nose that I must let heal and eight herniated discs. My nose will not heal as I have been lifting for the past thirteen months, and the acts of a horrific chief of ENT, in Atlanta. I did spend more than three minutes a member on this site and elsewhere.

I have saved and separated all mainboards pulled; I am unable to move the servers and jumbo plasma and LCD televisions out of my home. Mother is seventy-nine with Alzheimer's. I have had no REM Sleep for seven years. No one here, unemployed, wants to work for a living, as we live in a cartel hub.

If there are any whom may be willing to provide a specific response, along with Pallidum's answer, that will que me on if I should cut apart my cards I have stored.

Thank you


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 11, 2014)

In my refining life, I've seen them vary between about 5 to 30 pounds of fingers per oz of gold, with the average between about 14-21 pounds per oz. There are too many variables to pinpoint this. One sided or two sided? How closely are they trimmed? Individual finger spacing? Gold thickness? Etc.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 11, 2014)

PaulFlovilla said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some numbers i have found to be solid.
> ...







PaulFlovilla said:


> I have had no REM Sleep for seven years



if so, you are a accident waiting to happen. hope you're not working with extreme types of acids. a/p -- a/cl would your best bet.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/tutorials/sleepdisorders/nr249104.pdf

very sorry to say but i would think assisting in this persons process will also help in a eventual accident.

a friend of mine has the same sleep troubles, his drivers licence was revoked because of the danger to others.
i can't imagine my friend working with acids and torches.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2014)

Woah Necro but you refine in public places, how on earth can you seriously criticise others on safety? I'm sorry but that is just wrong. 

Jon


----------



## necromancer (Jul 11, 2014)

come over and i will show you this "public" place

i do think you will change your mind on how you feel about "my spot", when its 120f in my shop i am not recovering in my shop.
if you like it i will tell the deer you're a good guy & not to be scared of you.  

in my comment above it is about the persons safety, like i said above, my friend also has a sleep disorder. he trips over his own feet because he is always tired. he has been to my shop & he has told me how he would never be able to do recovery because it's to dangerous for him

my point was "he is alone and chronically sleep deprived" & did you ask him where he is processing ?

and i would like to ask why is it that i keep getting jumped on over using a park once, thats right. just once
someone needs to go through all the posts and count the people recovering & refining 25 feet from their neighbours homes.
or the people that are members here & that refine on a commercial basis & vent there Nox fumes 24 hours a day into the very public place with no scrubber and no care in the world about anything other then making more money.


i spent 12 hours in that park recovering, one time and one time only. i do not use it as my only place to go.


does this response change anything ?


----------



## artart47 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Paul !
I diden't go looking for my old notes, but I recall some of my batches. The return on my first refine of only fingers was such that 1 ozt gold would have taken alittle over 18 pounds of fingers ( I cut them extreamly close with no green. they were from cards,pc and laptop memory, fingers from some mother boards and pentium-slotted procesor cards) I am pretty sure that it was about 1.7/1.8 grams of gold per pound.
There was another that gave me around 2.1 grams gold per pound. Both these were from computers and scrap parts that I was getting back in 2011-2012.
I did a few other batches that were extreamly higher yields, but, they were from comercial/industrial pick-ups and had large boxes of these very small Pitney-Bowz cards with huge fingers. they plug into automated addressing/lableing machines or something like that.
There are all kinds of yields, like Goldsilverpro told you, depends on what the fingers come from.
Good luck and welcome to our forum! Do your studying before opening chemicals and attempting to recover so
you can learn to do it safely and your efforts won't end in failure!
Tour of the Forum
Download Hoke's book
Study our safety section

artart47
edit for a spelling correction


----------



## richoc (Aug 18, 2014)

If you want money faster you should sell your gold scrap on EBay 
Money is way faster to get that way. 
Bidders go nuts some times and your money comes before you ship.
Most times you will get the same price as if you sold it refined.

If your looking to get the gold in your hands then welcome to a kind term hobby.
Enjoy.


----------



## Long Shot (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Paul - I'm with Richoc on this one. If you really need the money put your stash on eBay, you might be very surprised at the result. My caution with that is to monitor your bids. You can withdraw your item(s) 12 hours before the auction closes if you don't like the way it is going. Also, although I often don't agree with everything Necromancer says, he is right when he says that if you are "dozy" you don't want to be trying what needs to be done to refine your scrap. It is dangerous to you and those around you and the environment if you are not paying close attention to what you are doing. It also involves an investment in chemicals, glassware (although that can be done on the cheap), and a great deal of knowledge to get a good result. It also involves being responsible for your waste products and dealing with them in a responsible manner. I have been interested in this for a long time before I joined this forum (April 2014), have read a great deal about it, downloaded and am reading all the information I can get from this great forum and am still too timid or better yet, incompetent, in my ability to do this with a good degree of confidence. It is not child's play. YouTube might make you think it is a piece of cake but it is not. And GSP says it well - it varies. This is especially true if you have a bunch of newer stuff, manufacturers have learned to get the most out of the least to get the job done and the expected lifetime of today's modern electronics dictate the economics as far as the quantity of PM in the product. My advice would be to sell it bud.


----------



## DNIndustry (Oct 9, 2015)

necromancer said:


> PaulFlovilla said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium said:
> ...



A local guy had a seizure and landed on his torch. Burned a hole in his chest. Died 3 days later


----------

